# July Throwdown Finally !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474

This months theme will be .......................................................
Noodles

Your dish has to have Noodles in it somehow. It can be the main item or part of a dish. You can use Any kind of noodle. 
If you have any questions please let me know.

View media item 236509

 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 7/31/13


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: Freedom. 

TJohnson will put up a great package from A-Maze-N-Products for 1 of the prizes


And we will have a Thermapen for the other prize. 

Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 7/31/2013.  Please email all entries to [email protected]



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## jarjarchef

This will be fun.....


----------



## wisconsinbutt

Can't wait!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Top Ramen here I come!


----------



## driedstick

Sounds good can't wait to see the entries. Always fun


----------



## megt123

Never heard of it.


----------



## tucson bbq fan

you said:  *Code Word: Freedom.

The prizes this month will be announced in the next few days.

Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 4/30/2013. Please email all entries to [email protected]*

Is it already over, or should that be 7/31/2013?????


----------



## bmudd14474

Just a typo. Should be 7/31/13


----------



## fishinchik

I can't wait!  This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## kathrynn

hmmmmm......got me thinkin

Kat


----------



## jarjarchef

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Top Ramen here I come! :laugh1:



Not you too!!!

I was going to do that.......:yahoo:


----------



## redneck69

this one sounds fun..


----------



## webowabo

Well heck I just made some Ramon noods the other night... Done!  Lol. Just kidding.. im game!


----------



## dcarch

FishinChik said:


> I can't wait!  This is going to be so much fun!


Interesting. You must be Chinese. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was in a Chinese restaurant just two days ago. On the menu "Fun" actually means noodles in Chinese.

Google Image "Chow Fun" and you will see.

dcarch


----------



## bdskelly

Skegetti???  Seriously? Thats a tough one.


----------



## miamirick

Any form of noodle?


----------



## seenred

This one's gonna be interesting...

Red


----------



## bmudd14474

miamirick said:


> Any form of noodle?




Yes sir


----------



## chef jimmyj

Pasta Throwdown!?! That is a fun one...JJ


----------



## whistlepig

I am a noodle addict! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## pops6927

Hang spaghetti from bacon hooks?  Hmmmm....


----------



## mrchuckierock

This is gonna be super fun. I already have a couple of ideas...


----------



## snowdog71

Do we win 10,000 grand like on chopped?


----------



## jarjarchef

snowdog71 said:


> Do we win 10,000 grand like on chopped?


I wish!!!!! We had one last year where you could win a smoker. That one got a bit crazy and it was worth 1K. I could only imagine what 10K would do to people.......


----------



## jarjarchef

miamirick said:


> Any form of noodle?





bmudd14474 said:


> Yes sir


Brian,

Just to make sure we are all on the same page. We are looking for noodles not just pasta. Or would a stuffed pasta fit within the rules? A lot of very creative people out there and would hate to see someone waste their time and get DQ'd for something like that.


----------



## tenner867

should be very interresting


----------



## bdskelly

How about these noodles?  Bet Red has used them! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Noodle_GolfBall.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 6, 2013


----------



## bdskelly

jarjarchef said:


> Brian,
> 
> Just to make sure we are all on the same page. We are looking for noodles not just pasta. Or would a stuffed pasta fit within the rules? A lot of very creative people out there and would hate to see someone waste their time and get DQ'd for something like that.


Yep I get it. Noodles can be pasta as well as asian style.  But what about things like gnocchi ravioli orzo pasta?

Will they count  Bmudd?


----------



## ats32

Gnocchi, ravioili, and orzo are pasta but not noodles...right? Or how specific is this?

Noodles are usually considered Asian while pasta is Italian.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Noodles? 
Confusing? 
Really?


~Martin


----------



## big game cook

hum hum  hum! wheels are turning.


----------



## big game cook

I would think long noodles like spaghetti fetuchinni angel hair ect...


----------



## rdknb

Would lasagna noodles be considered a noodle, to me it is as it is called noddle :)  this is like the art of confused thinking haha


----------



## bmudd14474

RdKnB said:


> Would lasagna noodles be considered a noodle, to me it is as it is called noddle :)  this is like the art of confused thinking haha



Yes


----------



## one foster dad

Just joined the forum so this will be my first Throwdown!  Completely looking forward to it.


----------



## dcarch

bmudd14474 said:


> Yes


No. It is called "Noodle" but it does not fit what this throwdown calls for because the picture clearly shows in general the noodle shape that is required for this contest.

dcarch


----------



## daveomak

dcarch said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is called "Noodle" but it does not fit what this throwdown calls for because the picture clearly shows in general the noodle shape that is required for this contest.
> 
> dcarch
Click to expand...

This definition fits the situation.......   Dave

[h3]noo·dle   [/h3]
/ˈno͞odl/



Noun



A strip, ring, or tube of pasta or a similar dough.
A stupid or silly person.

 
Synonyms


nincompoop - simpleton


----------



## bdskelly

Dave, Both definitions are fitting? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  LOL

Sorry.  I just can't help myself. *snicker* 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















P1010003.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj

I am curious too...A Manicotti is a Stuffed Tube and a Ravioli is a Stuffed Strip so are both OK? And Shells, Radiatore and Rotini are called Noodles in some parts of the country...JJ

Radiatore...





	

		
			
		

		
	
      

Rotini...


----------



## diggingdogfarm

The great noodle debate! LOL!





~Martin


----------



## gary morris

almost past a  joke.


----------



## ats32

I'll just heat up some chef boyardee in my smoker! That should win...right?


----------



## jeffed76

Do you think noodle forums debate this much about smoked meat? LOL


----------



## ats32

I hope there aren't noodle forums!


----------



## jarjarchef

When I asked my question originally it was to help get some clarification, with us being an international audience I knew that there was different views on the definition of a "noodle". I also was doing it to open the minds of people to think out of the box with seeing more options.


----------



## dcarch

IMHO, If ravioli is "noodle", then so are pot stickers, and dumplings, -------- and wontons ----------. Creativity is meaningless unless there are limitations, and boundaries, especially if you re going to be doing comparative judging.

Which one is a better fruit, a tomato or a banana? they are both fruits.

What's wrong with just working with only noodles? Please, use your noodles. :-)

dcarch


----------



## diggingdogfarm

bmudd14474 said:


> You can use *any* kind of noodle.






bmudd14474 said:


> miamirick said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Any* form of noodle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir.
Click to expand...


I would think that any means any, stuffed or not or whatever.
Throwdowns here have always been pretty informal and without a lot of restrictions.


~Martin


----------



## dougmays

I'm in!


----------



## tucson bbq fan

I'm in, once I can get pasta all the noodling about the form of the not so secret ingredient!


----------



## fishinchik

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> I'm in, once I can get pasta all the noodling about the form of the not so secret ingredient!










 Good one.


----------



## migraine

people like me who are "trying" to be gluten free because of health reasons are going to hate watching this one.

let the cravings begin.....


----------



## bmudd14474

dcarch said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is called "Noodle" but it does not fit what this throwdown calls for because the picture clearly shows in general the noodle shape that is required for this contest.
> 
> dcarch
Click to expand...


Dcarch lasagna by definition is a noodle.  So my decision is yes its allowed. 





[h3]
noo·dle
  [/h3]

/ˈno͞odl/






Noun




A strip, ring, or tube of pasta or a similar dough.

A stupid or silly person.



 
Synonyms


nincompoop - simpleton







Thanks Dave. I think this is a good description of it.


If someone wants to stuff a noodle with something then they can do so. I do not want everyone to give their ideas up in the public forum so please pm me if you are unsure so I can clear it and then there will be no DQ's.


----------



## jeffed76

The international noodle forum is going through the same issues with their smoked meat challenge... Can I use liquid smoke and call it smoked meat?  Who knew monthly challenges could be so challenging LOL


----------



## dcarch

OK, if I take authentic noodles and run them thru a blender to turn the noodles into a gravy for the dish -------------

(Just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

dcarch


----------



## daveomak

dcarch said:


> OK, if I take authentic noodles and run them thru a blender to turn the noodles into a gravy for the dish -------------
> 
> (Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> dcarch


Don't give away your secret winning formula.....  sounds like a good idea to me....  

I love gravy and noodles..... noodle gravy would be AWESOME....


----------



## ats32

Mmmm noodle gravy













homer-drool.gif



__ ats32
__ Jul 7, 2013


----------



## fishinchik

jeffed76 said:


> The international noodle forum is going through the same issues with their smoked meat challenge... Can I use liquid smoke and call it smoked meat? Who knew monthly challenges could be so challenging LOL


Muahahahahaha


----------



## dougmays

jeffed76 said:


> The international noodle forum is going through the same issues with their smoked meat challenge... Can I use liquid smoke and call it smoked meat? Who knew monthly challenges could be so challenging LOL


hahahhahaha


----------



## piaconis

Now here is a competition an Italian like me can handle, lol!


----------



## webowabo

jeffed76 said:


> The international noodle forum is going through the same issues with their smoked meat challenge... Can I use liquid smoke and call it smoked meat?  Who knew monthly challenges could be so challenging LOL


Now that jhst made me laugh out loud... thats funny stuff!
Mike


----------



## snowdog71

20130620_214504.jpg



__ snowdog71
__ Jun 23, 2013


----------



## jeffed76

I see liquid smoke in that can!  Ladies and gentlemen, it appears that we have been infiltrated by an international noodle forum member.  Sound the meat alarm!


----------



## donr

I consider Lasagna to be noodles.  Compare that to an Extra Wide Egg Noodle.  Same proportions, different scale.

Shells, gnocci, not so much.  Make the Gnocci long & skinny and have at it.

I will be forgo using a time honored family dumpling recipe.  They are formed into roughly a turd shape.  My wife's family considers Dumplings be roughly shaped like an egg noodle, only thicker.  I would consider that legal.

Hopefully we don't need to define proportions that constitute a noodle.


----------



## daveomak

donr said:


> I consider Lasagna to be noodles.  Compare that to an Extra Wide Egg Noodle.  Same proportions, different scale.
> 
> Shells, gnocci, not so much.  Make the Gnocci long & skinny and have at it.
> 
> I will be forgo using a time honored family dumpling recipe.  They are formed into roughly a turd shape.  My wife's family considers Dumplings be roughly shaped like an egg noodle, only thicker.  I would consider that legal.
> 
> Hopefully we don't need to define proportions that constitute a noodle.


*In a previous post the definition was given.........*
[h3]noo·dle
/ˈno͞odl/[/h3]

Noun


A strip, ring, or tube of pasta or a similar dough.
 
A stupid or silly person.
 

 
Synonyms


nincompoop - simpleton


----------



## ats32

Wait...so they want us to BBQ a stupid or silly person?


----------



## boykjo

Noodles............Really..................... I'm out...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     We should call it SPF


----------



## daveomak

boykjo said:


> Noodles............Really..................... I'm out...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should call it SPF


What ????????   You wuss.....  make up something with noodles and show us your true genius.....  Like, weld them together using cornstarch as a flux..... make a monument to pure genius.....   and hurry up about it.......    LOL


----------



## boykjo

DaveOmak said:


> What ????????   You wuss.....















scrawny.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jul 12, 2013


----------



## bmudd14474

Prizes. 

TJohnson will put up a great package from A-Maze-N-Products for 1 of the prizes


And we will have a Thermapen for the other prize. 

Good luck all.


----------



## ats32

Excellent. Good work admin!


----------



## mike65

Hello All -

Got some questions about July Throw Down. 

1. Does the theme need to smoked?

2. Once the theme is incorparted, do I upload the pic to this forum?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

The rules and instructions are linked in the first post.



~Martin


----------



## piaconis

Oh man, I want that thermapen.  It's on now!


----------



## jeffed76

Had to look up thermapen (still new to smoking), that is a sweet prize!


----------



## meitreya

migraine said:


> people like me who are "trying" to be gluten free because of health reasons are going to hate watching this one.
> 
> let the cravings begin.....



Or you could participate and make gluten free pasta.  I have an idea, but we do not eat noodles in our home.  If sharing the idea doesn't violate any kind of contender tampering rule I will post.


----------



## ats32

Squash spaghetti with smoked veal marinara sauce.


----------



## jeffed76

Meitreya said:


> Or you could participate and make gluten free pasta. I have an idea, but we do not eat noodles in our home. If sharing the idea doesn't violate any kind of contender tampering rule I will post.


You could try rice noodles, I believe they are gluten free.


----------



## thoseguys26

Throwdowns are getting tricky! Limitless options on this one.


----------



## raastros2

Bbq spaghetti this weekend will post pics when I start on friday


----------



## diggingdogfarm

If you're entering the throwdown, you keep your entry secret.
See the rules and instructions.




~Martin


----------



## raastros2

Opps my mistake


----------



## big game cook

you guys have had your noodles busy I see. lol.


----------



## big game cook

3 more days guys. cant wait to see the results. some very talented cooks here.


----------



## dougmays

Time got away from me and i missed out! Ah well i'll be in this for the next one!


----------



## dougmays

dougmays said:


> Time got away from me and i missed out! Ah well i'll be in this for the next one!


oh i thought yesterday was the final day....looks like i have a couple more


----------



## cekkk

I love noodles.  These recipes are going to kill the 13# I lost this summer!


----------



## bdskelly

Noodle? Thought someone said strudel. Dang  Back to the kitchen. b


----------



## piaconis

Bah! I saved rendered fat from a pork butt for use in this one, only to mess up my back and not be able to cook for several days. Guess I'm out on this one.


----------



## jarjarchef

piaconis said:


> Bah! I saved rendered fat from a pork butt for use in this one, only to mess up my back and not be able to cook for several days. Guess I'm out on this one.



Sorry to hear you hurt your back. Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## big game cook

its in the final hrs. smoke em boil em. and lets see them creations.


----------



## piaconis

Thanks jarjar.  Took a while, but I'm back in action.

So...my plan WAS to stabilize the smoky fats that I captured from my pork butt with maltodextrin, then work the resulting powder into my noodle dough.  After that, I was going to make a garlic cream sauce, add some rub, and incorporate some of the pulled pork into it.  Smoked pasta and smoky garlic cream sauce.  Oh well, at least the idea seemed sound.


----------



## fwismoker

Who won the showdown?


----------



## bmudd14474

Im working on getting the voting thread put up. Please be patient as I have limited internet at home right now.


----------



## themule69

FWIsmoker said:


> Who won the showdown?


I did here is my dish













rack.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jul 1, 2013












Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jarjarchef

That would have interesting to see a bit of the chemical cuisine show its head. I have only seen some it, have not been able to play around with it myself....

So looking forward to see your entry next time!


----------



## bdskelly

Mighty fine sippin David... Yes sir.

Did we get a winner on this throw down yet? When do they post all the pics?  And where do the post them?  On this thread? Anxious to see folks smoking their noodles. 

(Keeping it Clean)

Brian


----------



## themule69

BDSkelly said:


> Mighty fine sippin David... Yes sir.
> 
> Did we get a winner on this throw down yet? When do they post all the pics?  And where do the post them?  On this thread? Anxious to see folks smoking their noodles.
> 
> (Keeping it Clean)
> 
> Brian


Brian...Yes it is good stuff. not sure when they will announce.

David


----------



## fwismoker

themule69 said:


> I did here is my dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rack.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ themule69
> __ Jul 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> David


Nice dish Drunk!  Haha... No noodles though?


----------



## webowabo

;)


----------



## s2k9k

FWIsmoker said:


> Who won the showdown?






BDSkelly said:


> Mighty fine sippin David... Yes sir.
> 
> Did we get a winner on this throw down yet? When do they post all the pics?  And where do the post them?  On this thread? Anxious to see folks smoking their noodles.
> (Keeping it Clean)
> Brian



Brian will put up a thread with all the entries, pictures and descriptions, and all the members of SMF can vote. There will be 2 winners, the "peoples choice" from the voting and then "judges choice" from a chosen panel of judges who didn't enter the TD. No one will know who submitted any of the entries until the winners are announced.


----------



## daveomak

Judging the entries and all related stuff usually takes a couple weeks or more.....   I don't expect results until about the 17th....   The entries have to be put up on the forum for member voting...   takes a week or so of voting.... then checking everything twice...  maybe 3 times....     Dave


----------



## jeffed76

Ahhhhhh, the antici............................pation!


----------



## piaconis

themule69 said:


> I did here is my dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rack.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ themule69
> __ Jul 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


After downing that bottle, I assume David resembled a noodle.  Winner!


----------



## big game cook

no voting thread yet hugh? was camping since the 1st. well I didn't miss nothing yet then lol.


----------



## jarjarchef

Nope did not miss anything.....just the round of shots that were passed out....


----------



## acidsorm

Any reason why the results are taking for ever ?


----------



## jarjarchef

bmudd14474 said:


> Im working on getting the voting thread put up. Please be patient as I have limited internet at home right now.



If you refer back to Bmudd14474 post earlier it will help answer part of it. He also needs to collect the votes from the Judges before he posts the winners. Yes there was a clear winner for the Popular Vote, however it may not be so clear on the Judges or he may be waiting to hear back from one of them or any other situation may have come up. All involved volunteer their time.
Be patcient and the results will be up soon enough.


----------



## big game cook

ya he said his internet was limited at his home or something. great job everyone. i have a smile where i finished. happy. and it was tasty. i have to post a thread with my last 2. didnt put it up yet either. ill prob combine them togather.


----------

